# Prestwood Farm - experiences please, and please stop me doing something silly.....



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Anyone bought from Prestwood farm?  Just thinking they have some lovely looking horses, but know nothing about them other than their advert.

Also, I've fallen in love with the mare, 6th down on this page:

http://prestwoodfarm.com/

Castletown's Glory - please don't let me rush into anything.


----------



## Natz88 (9 April 2012)

They have some lovely horses & very genuine dealers. My friend purchased a 5yr old of them few years ago & he is a little super star. When I was looking last year, few people recommended them to me, but they were out of my price range sadly


----------



## Dubsie (9 April 2012)

Are you sure you want a grey, terribly difficult to keep clean...


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Dubsie said:



			Are you sure you want a grey, terribly difficult to keep clean...
		
Click to expand...

I already have one, so I know what I'm letting myself in for.  I really don't want a bay mare.  It needs to be different to my old girl.  But I would really like a mare.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 April 2012)

Some nice horses, but you know what they say 'If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it'  and you'd definitely have to ask the price 'cos they don't seem to publish their prices. (hope that helps)!


----------



## Irishbabygirl (9 April 2012)

Ooohh! She looks lovely! Buy her then we can go for that ride!


----------



## Always Henesy (9 April 2012)

I have no useful information as I know nothing about the dealers.

But after everything you have been through recently I wish you every success in finding a neigh neigh for you and (very strapping) son 

Just don't rush into anything...take your time. 

I hope that you do find something though and that you find love and happiness to the same level as you did with your beloved mare. xx


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Some nice horses, but you know what they say 'If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it'  and you'd definitely have to ask the price 'cos they don't seem to publish their prices. (hope that helps)!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - poa always puts me off.  I know how much I have in my bank account, but I wouldn't let anyone else know that.


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Ooohh! She looks lovely! Buy her then we can go for that ride!
		
Click to expand...

We can still do that ride, with me on the 13.2 - I hacked him out the other day with a friend and the most he did was trot 3 steps when a herd of alpacas charged towards us.  Can you make the Kingsclere ride on 20/5? x


----------



## SO1 (9 April 2012)

Friend has bought one from here - a quality horse but very green and I think they paid quite a lot for it. Apparently they get the horses quite cheap from Ireland and a lot of them have not been backed that long, although they do get them out and about a lot more quickly than if they had been in private hands and they give you a two week trial period so you can send the horse back if unsuitable.

Additionally they don't want horses coming back so if you are honest with them about your riding ability (they watch you ride) they will not sell you a horse if they think it is totally unsuitable.

However like most dealers the horses are ridden by professionals and they can only judge the horse on how it has behaved with them and they don't tend to have them that long before they are sold. A horse that goes beautifully for a professional rider may not go so well for a less experienced person.


----------



## lurcher98 (9 April 2012)

It says the price at the bottom if you click on her £5,500


----------



## ihatework (9 April 2012)

I went to look just over a year ago.

In general nice young horses in good condition.

Greener than the adverts tend to suggest.

Easy dealer to talk to and deal with, no hard sell bullshit.

You'll find that the majority of their 5yo types are in the region of 4-6K and in general I would say you could find cheaper if you are experienced and know what you want, HOWEVER the added value of going to a dealer that will exchange and is obviously covered under trade law does have added value


----------



## Suziq77 (9 April 2012)

I've PMd you - all good stuff


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			I have no useful information as I know nothing about the dealers.

But after everything you have been through recently I wish you every success in finding a neigh neigh for you and (very strapping) son 

Just don't rush into anything...take your time. 

I hope that you do find something though and that you find love and happiness to the same level as you did with your beloved mare. xx
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

I really appreciate it.  I'm worried that you might think I'm rushing into looking, compared with what you are doing.  But if I had lost my girl the way you lost Hen it would be very different.  As you know my son has outgrown his 13.2 and I was looking around for something we could hire for PC camp in August.  I would have already had a new horse I could do dressage etc on, but with my old girl in livery we couldn't afford another one.  Whilst I will miss her so much, I was already mentally looking for another one.  I hope that makes sense.  Don't worry, I won't do anything rash.  But I do have a bit of a habit of buying impulsively.  Luckily out of the 5 equines I have owned to date, only 1 has been the wrong one.  And given he was on the same yard as me for 6 months before I bought him, you'd think he was the one I'd get right.   xx


----------



## Eaglestone (9 April 2012)

My friend has bought 2 horses from them, both of them lovely horses.

Just the usual adage .... make sure you take a very experienced knowledgeable rider with you, who knows your ability 

The daughter is an excellent rider and can make any horse look easy, that's all I can say.

The yard is lovely and the horses are well looked after and turned out to perfection 

Good luck


----------



## Always Henesy (9 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			Thanks. 

I really appreciate it.  I'm worried that you might think I'm rushing into looking, compared with what you are doing.  But if I had lost my girl the way you lost Hen it would be very different.  As you know my son has outgrown his 13.2 and I was looking around for something we could hire for PC camp in August.  I would have already had a new horse I could do dressage etc on, but with my old girl in livery we couldn't afford another one.  Whilst I will miss her so much, I was already mentally looking for another one.  I hope that makes sense.  Don't worry, I won't do anything rash.  But I do have a bit of a habit of buying impulsively.  Luckily out of the 5 equines I have owned to date, only 1 has been the wrong one.  And given he was on the same yard as me for 6 months before I bought him, you'd think he was the one I'd get right.   xx
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! I didn't mean it like that! I know you had mentally been horsey shopping. I don't think you are rushing at all...I just genuinely wish for you to have a great outcome 
Wholeheartedly I am very excited for you.


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

SO1 said:



			Friend has bought one from here - a quality horse but very green and I think they paid quite a lot for it. Apparently they get the horses quite cheap from Ireland and a lot of them have not been backed that long, although they do get them out and about a lot more quickly than if they had been in private hands and they give you a two week trial period so you can send the horse back if unsuitable.

Additionally they don't want horses coming back so if you are honest with them about your riding ability (they watch you ride) they will not sell you a horse if they think it is totally unsuitable.

However like most dealers the horses are ridden by professionals and they can only judge the horse on how it has behaved with them and they don't tend to have them that long before they are sold. A horse that goes beautifully for a professional rider may not go so well for a less experienced person.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you.  I totally get what you are saying and that's what concerns me about dealers.  I know what I can handle and am a fairly competent rider.  But horses in a professional environment can act very differently when you bring them home and have them in a less routine situation.  I have to think here about my son riding and not just me.  I got my old girl from a dealer's yard when I was 16 and she flipped when we got her home.  In the end it was fine, but she was threatened with the glue factory many times.   I don't want to have to do that again.  It is so hard though.  Do you go with a dealer because at least they tend to have several horses to look at and you have some rights attached to the sale.  Or do you wing it and go with a private seller and hope they are genuine.  The last pony we bought was from a private seller and totally and utterly genuine, and the pony has been wonderful, but it is always a worry.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (9 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			We can still do that ride, with me on the 13.2 - I hacked him out the other day with a friend and the most he did was trot 3 steps when a herd of alpacas charged towards us.  Can you make the Kingsclere ride on 20/5? x
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me!


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Always Henesy said:



			Oh no! I didn't mean it like that! I know you had mentally been horsey shopping. I don't think you are rushing at all...I just genuinely wish for you to have a great outcome 
Wholeheartedly I am very excited for you. 

Click to expand...

Thank you.   I just didn't want to come across as old horse gone one day, look for another the next, because that's not how it is.   To me they are very different things, unfortunately tied together by finances.  You can come shopping with me if you want!


----------



## mulledwhine (9 April 2012)

No advice, never had anything to do with dealers, but good luck, they all look lovely


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Eaglestone said:



			My friend has bought 2 horses from them, both of them lovely horses.

Just the usual adage .... make sure you take a very experienced knowledgeable rider with you, who knows your ability 

The daughter is an excellent rider and can make any horse look easy, that's all I can say.

The yard is lovely and the horses are well looked after and turned out to perfection 

Good luck 

Click to expand...




ihatework said:



			I went to look just over a year ago.

In general nice young horses in good condition.

Greener than the adverts tend to suggest.

Easy dealer to talk to and deal with, no hard sell bullshit.

You'll find that the majority of their 5yo types are in the region of 4-6K and in general I would say you could find cheaper if you are experienced and know what you want, HOWEVER the added value of going to a dealer that will exchange and is obviously covered under trade law does have added value
		
Click to expand...




mulledwhine said:



			No advice, never had anything to do with dealers, but good luck, they all look lovely 

Click to expand...

Thank you for your replies.  I think I've probably responded within the other posts I made, but really appreciate your input.  Thanks again.


----------



## nikicb (9 April 2012)

Irishbabygirl said:



			Sounds good to me!

Click to expand...

Fab - I can pick you up and we can go down together.  x


----------



## Archangel (9 April 2012)

My friend went there a few times and then bought a horse who was just as described.  I really liked them and if I could afford it would buy from them.

Funny thing in the yard - when the planes go over (right near Gatwick) you get this funny rush of wind (not you personally ) but it whooshes round the yard and is really spooky.


----------



## Irishbabygirl (9 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			Fab - I can pick you up and we can go down together.  x
		
Click to expand...

Thats really kind of you! Thank you, will look forward to it - but it will be my boys first outing  

Sounds like from other posters on your thread that this yard may well be worth a serious look at! Looks like they have some lovely types. Hope you find something suitable soon x


----------



## Bernster (9 April 2012)

I've not bought from there but I've seen a few recommendations on here and from a variety of people.  Not come across anything bad.  I went this weekend but didn't try this mare.

As someone said, the younger ones are a bit green, although some were more established than I had expected, and you won't always have the history you would get from a private home.  I'd take the usual precautions - go at least twice, try the horse doing all the things you want to do, check the passport, try to get in contact with prior owner, get a vetting etc etc etc.

I think it's so hard not to be unemotional though where horses are concerned especially if you see one you like, so be open minded and listen to those who advise you !


----------



## TraLaLa (11 April 2012)

These are indeed VERY 'knowledgeable' people. And a word of warning - USE YOUR OWN VET.


----------



## ArcticIce (11 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			Anyone bought from Prestwood farm?  Just thinking they have some lovely looking horses, but know nothing about them other than their advert.

Also, I've fallen in love with the mare, 6th down on this page:

http://prestwoodfarm.com/

Castletown's Glory - please don't let me rush into anything. 

Click to expand...

I've heard mostly good things about these people. Horses can be quite green though and they want a lot of £ for a green horse.


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (11 April 2012)

No idea about the place mentioned but want to wish you luck in finding a new horse We went through it all when trying to find the right horse for my neice when she outgrew her pony. We had a couple of false starts with horses on loan before finding the TB (ex-eventer) she has now, We were lookign for a good all rounder -TBH a TB was the last thing we were looking for but he ticked all the boxes and they make a great pair

Just a thought but have you looke don the PC website? a couple of horses here were on there as the 'owner' was off to Uni - both are great horses


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 April 2012)

Just Sussex out who they are by the 'gatwick' comment. My old YO got a horse from them and I went with her. Very nice down to earth, horse was great.


----------



## Newlands (11 April 2012)

Sorry nothing productive to add just that I was looking on the site earlier and want to take Glen Diamond home.  Good luck with your search


----------



## Gracie21 (11 April 2012)

Lovely horse 



			but you know what they say 'If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it
		
Click to expand...

^^ I always thought this too, I saw my boy advertised on horse deals and kept looking at him but he had no price. I rung and I was shocked he was in my price range!


----------



## OFG (11 April 2012)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Some nice horses, but you know what they say 'If you have to ask the price, you can't afford it'  and you'd definitely have to ask the price 'cos they don't seem to publish their prices. (hope that helps)!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too but having clicked on one of the photos there is more info about each horse with the price listed.

Having said that, I found their choice of wording interesting for quite a few of the advertised horses. Most seem to be a Rolls Royce ride:

"_Glen Diamond is a Rolls Royce ride and has been ridden in all disciplines in a snaffle.  Glen Diamond has been *Amateur ridden all his life and has been and done everything*. He has been competed in Riding Club Activities, hunter trialled with great success and has been hunted in Ireland to date with the Roscommon Hunt.  He has also attended Charity Rides.  Glen Diamond is a family pet and loves to be around people._ "

He's only 5 and yes, I know that he could well have been out and participated in lots of different disciplines but the wording gives the impression the horse is much older and has a few miles under his belt.


----------



## GinaGem (11 April 2012)

I bought a horse from them 3 years ago and would also recommend (The horse on the left in my signature).  The nice thing is they seem to know the horses well and are good at pairing you up if you are honest with what you want and your abilities.  I thought my boy was really ugly in the ads and almost didn't view him but luckily my sister persuaded me to have a peak over the stable door and i fell in love lol!

He was green in his schooling and jumping but had the underlying sensibilty i needed.  He made me feel safe which is exactly what i needed as i had lost my confidence.

They did drive a hard bargain on price but they are there to make money at the end of the day!

More than happy to go into more detail if you want to pm me.


----------



## Carefreegirl (11 April 2012)

Just 'sussed' out that should say..... Smart phone 'ain't that smart.....


----------



## Maddie2412 (11 April 2012)

ive tried 2 there (properly) and ridden more. All were beautifully turned out and well mannered. We explained that we were 2 young girls looking for a horse to share: they had a whole string and advised us honestly on what they thought most suitable. We never bought one only because we decided we rode too differently but i know others who have purchased and all have been super (mostly little connies for hunting and jumping) good luck AND I THINK DO IT!!


----------



## missieh (11 April 2012)

They appear to be sponsored by Rolls Royce.....


----------



## Auslander (11 April 2012)

She's a lovely looking mare, and looks like a nice safe jumper. Only thing I'd say is that she looks a little fixed and show ponyish in her way of going - I wonder if she has been schooled in draw reins. Would be nice to see her going with a bit more oomph, taking the contact forward, and a bit more elasticity. She looks like she has it in her, but it's just not showing in those videos.
Love her though, and suspect she is spot on as a mother/son share! I wish I was little enough to have something like her!


----------



## FestiveBoomBoom (11 April 2012)

I went there a couple of yrs ago. Only tried one, an 8 yr old as I didn't want a youngster. He was very sour and hard work in the school and I was disappointed as he had been described as a rolls royce ride! I had also flown down from Scotland so it was a very costly trip. However the yard is nice, horses well turned out and they were nice people I just felt they could have been a bit more honest about his attitude. Although a lot of people on here have had good experiences with them so I guess it just depends. If you can go and try a few different ones it will prob make the trip more worthwhile!


----------



## nikicb (11 April 2012)

So many really helpful responses - thank you so much, I appreciate you taking the time to post.  It has helped me to really think about what I am looking for.

Just picking a few of your points out here.....

In terms of being green.  That's the one thing that worries me most to be quite honest.  It's all very well saying these horses have been taken to so and so, jumped round so and so, etc.  But the riders are professionals.  I'm not, and it would be kept at home, so no ready to hand professional on a day to day basis!  I also have to think about my son, who is a lovely quiet rider, but hasn't had loads of experience in terms of jumping so I really do want something that is proven.  30 years ago I bought my mare from a small sales yard and was told she had gone round a British Novice class at a local well known venue.  She may well have done, but I admire the ability of the person who did it as she could barely walk in a straight line without tripping over her own feet. 

Vetting - I will always get a 5 stage vetting done either by my own vet if within their area, or an independent one that they recommend.  I also like to be present for the vetting as it gives me another chance to see the horse being dealt with and it makes it easier to discuss any issues arising.

I agree the phrase 'Rolls Royce' seems to be used rather often. 

SU - thank you - I am looking at the PC website.  I'm also friends with the DC of our branch and she has her ears to the ground for me.  Given that it will attend rallies and camp etc, I know she will want me to get something that ticks all the right boxes!  I'm steering away from TBs more for the build than anything else, but also would prefer something fairly hardy and low maintenance/good doer.

Aus - thanks for your comments on the mare.  I think her build and type is exactly what I want.  She is perhaps a year or so younger than I would like but she caught my eye.  I'm wondering if she looks like she is lacking ooomph because the rider is sublty holding her back so she looks more steady than she perhaps is?  Does that make sense?  You can come shopping with me if you want though!

Pretty much all the rest of your comments indicate good things about this dealer.  I think I will keep them on the back burner if I am struggling to find something privately elsewhere.  They certainly seem to produce the type I like but it is very early days and I am not in a hurry as I know I am looking for quite a specific sort.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ladydragon (11 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			Thank you.   I just didn't want to come across as old horse gone one day, look for another the next, because that's not how it is.   To me they are very different things, unfortunately tied together by finances.  You can come shopping with me if you want! 

Click to expand...

I don't know the business that you're looking at Nikicb but I read this and just wanted to say that you don't...at all...  You need a horse that is suitable for your lad to ride and you need that now...  That doesn't detract in any way from your beloved mare or you wouldn't have waited for her to move on from this world in her own time...

Just another idea but my son has hit the stage of needing to learn to jump properly so I've loaned an older schoolmistress who can jump in her sleep - a bit easier than him learning on the TB who is still green and hasn't really got a clue what he's doing himself with jumps...  Long term, his horse will be the young 15.2 TB we've got - unless he outgrows him first...  14 and pushing 5' 10" already...


----------



## Auslander (11 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			Aus - thanks for your comments on the mare.  I think her build and type is exactly what I want.  She is perhaps a year or so younger than I would like but she caught my eye.  I'm wondering if she looks like she is lacking ooomph because the rider is sublty holding her back so she looks more steady than she perhaps is?  Does that make sense?  You can come shopping with me if you want though!
		
Click to expand...


I'd love to come shopping with you! Love looking at horses.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 April 2012)

I don't know about them as dealers, but the horse looks rather nice to me and if all Aus can criticise is a schooling issue, surely it just means you and son have something to work on? 

Good luck with the hunt! x


----------



## Auslander (11 April 2012)

JFTD said:



			I don't know about them as dealers, but the horse looks rather nice to me and if all Aus can criticise is a schooling issue, surely it just means you and son have something to work on? 

Good luck with the hunt! x
		
Click to expand...

Agreed! I think she's a lovely little mare, who looks like she would do exactly what Niki and son need! It's not even the sort of schooling issue that takes much to resolve - she just needs to hoon around a bit with a teenage boy on board!!


----------



## emma.is (11 April 2012)

Oh wow! Definitely buy her  she's looks like my dream horse...


----------



## JFTDWS (11 April 2012)

Auslander said:



			Agreed! I think she's a lovely little mare, who looks like she would do exactly what Niki and son need! It's not even the sort of schooling issue that takes much to resolve - she just needs to hoon around a bit with a teenage boy on board!!
		
Click to expand...

perhaps a game or two of polocrosse will get her moving forwards, Niki 

I think she looks great


----------



## nikicb (11 April 2012)

Ladydragon said:



			I don't know the business that you're looking at Nikicb but I read this and just wanted to say that you don't...at all...  You need a horse that is suitable for your lad to ride and you need that now...  That doesn't detract in any way from your beloved mare or you wouldn't have waited for her to move on from this world in her own time...

Just another idea but my son has hit the stage of needing to learn to jump properly so I've loaned an older schoolmistress who can jump in her sleep - a bit easier than him learning on the TB who is still green and hasn't really got a clue what he's doing himself with jumps...  Long term, his horse will be the young 15.2 TB we've got - unless he outgrows him first...  14 and pushing 5' 10" already... 

Click to expand...

Thanks LD - that's a really nice thing to say.   The problem is I also want something that I can be a matchy matchy dressage diva on and we can only have the one.  Otherwise I would consider the loan option.

As for Aus and JFTD - I'm going to leave you to it.  I'm petrified of this horse buying business.  I feel like I'm just about to get on an enormous rollercoaster.  Just let me know where to send the cheque and when the horse will arrive.


----------



## GinaGem (11 April 2012)

In terms of green my boy was 4 so it wasn't unexpected. We pretty much went straight out to do a wt test and he was superb but his canter needed a lot of work before we could progress.

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## JFTDWS (11 April 2012)

nikicb said:



			As for Aus and JFTD - I'm going to leave you to it.  I'm petrified of this horse buying business.  I feel like I'm just about to get on an enormous rollercoaster.  Just let me know where to send the cheque and when the horse will arrive. 

Click to expand...

mwahaha god knows what you'd end up with 

Actually, I reckon Auslander would knock me out with a jump pole when my back's turned (looking at something ridiculous like a part bred camel!) and make sure you got something suitable


----------



## nikicb (11 April 2012)

JFTD said:



			mwahaha god knows what you'd end up with 

Actually, I reckon Auslander would knock me out with a jump pole when my back's turned (looking at something ridiculous like a part bred camel!) and make sure you got something suitable 

Click to expand...




Ok, well this thread hasn't got me a horse (yet!).  But I've organised to go on a ride with Irishbabygirl and go horse hunting with Auslander.  Good old HHO - love it.


----------



## CalllyH (11 April 2012)

I agree with the comment about draw reins. These horses look like they need riding properly and kept well schooled. They are very nice though I would happily take several off them off there hands.


----------



## naomi1053 (14 May 2012)

You may have already been there, but thought I'd post anyway! I cannot rate them enough. I was very wary after having a bad experience with a previous dealer and was buying for my daughter and myself so it had tick a lot of boxes. They couldn't have been more helpful and are lovely people. My daughter was coming back to riding after 7 years, very novice, and I wanted something I could have a bit of fun with. Dezzi, or Lycon Mike (photos on their gallery page) as he is passported as, is a dream come true and for a 5 year old is the most sanest, safest, loving, (but at the same time will step up a gear for when she's ready) pony I could of ever dreamed of! They really listened to our requirements and matched us perfectly and even after the sale have always been there to answer any questions, nothing is too much trouble. GO FOR IT!! Yes, they are generously priced but worth every penny I think. Good luck


----------

